# Help Please



## rollfaster (Aug 14, 2016)

I know there was a thread on here about aging new whitewalls, but can't seem to find it. If someone could link it to me I'd appreciate it. Today would be great to age my white tires since it's raining out. Thanks a bunch.


----------

